# Predator Baiting Question(s)



## BOSSTOM (Oct 23, 2001)

I think the answer is no, but I thought I would ask anyways.

Is it legal to bait coyotes? 

Two somewhat related questions are: 

Can an individual hunt near/around a burial pit used by a dairy farmer?

If I hunt crows, kill a few of the birds and just let them lay, can I hunt that area for coyotes?

Sorry for some extreme questions, but a friend of mine lost two out of four beagles to a pack of coyotes while rabbit hunting. One of the beagles was being carried away limp in the coyotes mouth when he finally got to them. He was able to kill one and roll a second, but they are still out there. We would like to be able to rabbit hunt without fear that we might loose some dogs. This leads to a forth question.

Can you kill coyotes without a furbearers license if they are or about to do damage?

Thanks


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

that's incredibilily bold. They actually killed his dogs in the field while he was hunting! High time I try my hand at slaying those bad boys!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

> Is it legal to bait coyotes?Can an individual hunt near/around a burial pit used by a dairy farmer?If I hunt crows, kill a few of the birds and just let them lay, can I hunt that area for coyotes?


 Yes and no. Depends, Hunting Guide page 41 at the top. Dead dairy cows are not protected game.



> Can you kill coyotes without a furbearers license if they are or about to do damage?


Yes, depending on the damage you are talking about. Again, page 37 in the Hunting Guide, note #1. Also, you can use just a small game license too, page 29 in the Hunting Guide under "Small Game"..


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

If I get a permit for a raod killed deer can I use that deer to bait coyote?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

This should answer the question.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...eadid=4370&highlight=deer+and+road+and+coyote


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

And that's the answer I was hoping for. Can you tell me how I go about getting a permit for a roadkilled deer? Do I just call the closest DNR office?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

For a road kill you must find a road kill first then contact the DNR Law Enforcement Division through a District Office (NOT RAP) or any law enforcement agency in the jurisdiction to get a road kill permit BEFORE you take the deer.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

That sure sounds easy enough. Many thanks for all your help now and in the past. It's really nice to have you on this site to answer questions.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

There was a Golden retriever attacked and made it with a couple hundred stitches in Sylvania OH. Ive met a lady that lives there and she said she can hear the pack at night.

Ive seen 2 cross busy Lewis Ave in the middle town in Temperance Mi.


----------

